# Im expecting!!no a puppy !!



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, im new here. Our lil girl is being dropped off friday. I cant wait!!! 
Before i mumble! Im sooooo confused by this breed or the forums lol. Doesnt take much. Ok we got a vizsla in 98 sir maximus boochus golly golly.. he 
lived 12 good years. I always complained about how he looked. Almost anerexic ;( the folks took him to the vet and he was A+ they fed him ol roy as there was 5 other fur babies and they all lived good lives. So what should/ can/safe feed for my girl??? 
We miss max terribly so another v is going to be fun. 
Sorry for my post im on my nook.. grr.. names all i can come up with is gisella hungarian for noble offspring, hostage.. or nova native american for chases butterflies!!!



Thanks
jerica




im now stuck in names. Gisella,


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome 2 the forum! You will get more advice about food than your mother gave you about BOYS! LOL - good luck sorting thru it & welcome again - it's a great place for you & your V


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

A new baby, how wonderful. I am also enjoying a new baby and have found this forum so helpful with suggestion on diet, crate/toilet training to exercise.

Re diet, i am sure the breeder that you buy her from will supply you with whatever they are currently feeding and I think it is always good to continue with that until you see how well the puppy is doing. Over a 3week period I found my pup was grain intolerant. The forum were very helpful on suggesting various feeds ( see topic "puppy with soft stools") the feed that seems to be very popular is Taste of the Wild.

I had problems obtaining this in the UK (it is just now starting to appear), but the ingredients are virtually the same as the one I am using - Acana. Both are grain freee and have excellent reputations. My pup is quite thin, but very healthy and I feel sure that now the diet is right he will gradually put on weight. Although he has doubled in height and weight in 5 weeks!!!

Good Luck with finding a name, let us know what you decide on and post some pictures. We are all suckers for puppies.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, jerica, and congratulations!! Picking out a name can be a challenge, all right. 

I got my Vizsla boy, Willie, out of the dog pound. I named him after my dear departed Dad. My Dad was a hunter and general outdoorsman, and he would have loved this dog. I know he would have felt honored to have Willie named after him! 

(Dad's birth certificate is all in Finnish, and his name really was Willie... but he always went by William.)


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I almost named Phoebe "ginger", I still think it is an excellent red-dog name.

Rh.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So newvizslamamma2012 - is she home with you now? Update? Pictures? Did you decide on a name? ;D


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

;D she is home since thursday nite... now i remember y i only had one kid.. lol.. up most of the nite..... but i love love her.... name Ellie. She is pretty smart. Whines when shes gotta go outside. I think shes of course the smartest pup ive have so far  and only one poo accident.. not to bad..willl post pics when she holds still long enough!!!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

congratulations. Now the fun begins, I cant say much. But the crate was the best thing we did. Put him in it the 2nd night. first night in are bed of course : then the same t shirt I slept in went in the crate along with the pup and we never looked back. Good luck.


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I never crate trained my last female. 2 male rats, im a firm believer... we r crating her when i have to wrk.. the only rat boy wehave now is pretty much out of hi crate. Hegoes in there when he gets tired. Im hoping it will be just aseasyfor miss ellie ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

C'mon NVM, where are the pics of your little Ellie?????? Stop being stingy and share her with us now!!!  

I am sure others have already said this, but, just in case........ take loads of pics. As many as you can. They grow up so fast. :'( My little boys are no longer little.......... it only takes a few weeks and they are different, so make sure you have the camera battery charged and the camera handy. ;D


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ozkar,,, and everyone else.. i promise as soon as i get on a cimputer i will send pics yer way..


----------

